
Dear e-reader designers and producers… - jaap_w
http://waltersstupidideas.com/dear-e-reader-designers-and-producers/
======
eponeponepon
The e-reader market is stuck where the mp3 player market was a decade(ish) ago
- Amazon have _everyone 's_ business, any other platform is of negligible
influence, and Amazon are doing entirely as they please with every aspect of
their device ecosystem from a near unassailable position, just as it was with
iPods and iTunes for a few years.

I'd love to suggest that it's going to change, that open, un-DRMed EPUBs will
come to dominate, even that Amazon will add EPUB support to the Kindle
platforms - but I'm not holding my breath. The publishing industry is even
more luddite and change-phobic than the music industry ever was.

------
joezydeco
I've got a Kobo Touch that I bought on clearance at Target a year or two ago
and it hits all the wants.

I don't even use their app to add/remove books, it seems to just mount as mass
storage over USB no matter what I connect it to. After disconnecting the Touch
it rescans it's flash and there we go. Even works with un-DRMed epubs. It's
not a perfect reader, but I've been happy with it.

